

Iran's 'Twitter revolution' was exaggerated - kierank
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jun/09/iran-twitter-revolution-protests

======
kierank
The best quote:

 _Such hyperbole reveals more about western fantasies for new media than the
reality in Iran_

